# Hydrogen peroxide



## Tony14 (Jun 12, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried hydrogen peroxide for cleaning bottles?
 I have heard it works for cleaning stains off bottles, I am going to try it on some common ones first. Just wondering if anyone else has any experiance with it.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 13, 2005)

that is a disinfectant, not a stain remover.  who knows some people swear water is the only thing they use.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 13, 2005)

IT ACTUALLY WORKED. I left it soak for 3 days and it removed the white stains that soap and water couldn't. There must be some type of chemical in the stuff that reacts with the mineral deposites on the glass.


----------



## dshaneb (Jun 19, 2005)

Were these actual old, white ground sickness stains?  I have dipped one of mine in a strong % HCL acid solution for seven hours or so, and the stains still would not come out.  I may give this a shot now.

 Shane


----------



## IRISH (Jun 19, 2005)

Hydrogen Peroxide is a fairly reactive chemical and a good bleaching agent,  it will probably oxidize off a lot of stains.  I haven't used it on glass yet, I'll have to give it a go myself now [] .


----------



## WhiteLighting (Aug 26, 2005)

i use it alot,also posted about it alot in the past on the forum,works good for other relics found diggn,next time try puttin 2 tablespoons of baking soda in your bucket with the bottle --- "works better!".....also its really good to use on Iron objects found,eats the rust away - but does take some scrubbin if yur clean a old mason jar wire..etc etc,,,


----------



## ~Stig~ (Sep 4, 2005)

I bought some Hydrogen peroxide Yesterday, I've put it into some stained bottles.

 I hope it does the trick!


----------



## monalisa (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi, I have also tried Peroxide for stains, it has worked well with some and not so well with others. My experience usually tells me that it depends on the stain... I have used clay kitty litter w/peroxide(shaken lightly) to clean the inside of some diggs with some real nice results. A squeeze of a ripe lemon (for the juice) and a cap full of kitty litter in a plastic bag for a few days has also worked well. The clay works as an asorbant and the acid of the lemon juice is a great cleaner. Add a 000 grade steel wool pad to rub the stains slightly...Again, depends on the stains. NOT to be used for bottles w/paper lables.......Good Luck, Mike


----------



## Miles (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm testing it out on a Carter's, and so far it's oxidized some of the stains.


----------

